#ubuntu-co 2011-07-11
<Guest20443> que viva el software libre, mmm pero ya me tengo que desconectar buu :(
<Andphe> o_O
#ubuntu-co 2011-07-13
<ABASAC1007> Buenas Noches alguien puede ayudarme?
<Andphe> ABASAC1007, haga su pregunta si alguien sabe le responde
<Andphe> no es necesario que pregunte si puede preguntar
<Andphe> :)
<JotaBendi> Hola
<JotaBendi> Holaa :)
<SergioMeneses> JotaBendi, saludos...
<JotaBendi> :) Gracias, soy nuevo en Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> JotaBendi_, si... q beuno :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno
<SergioMeneses> sos de Colombia?
<JotaBendi_> Claro
<JotaBendi_> Santa Marta :D
<SergioMeneses> JotaBendi_, pues bienvenido a la comunidad!
<SergioMeneses> puedes inscribirte a la lista de correos
<JotaBendi_> Gracias! :D, pues ya me registre en la web
<SergioMeneses> JotaBendi_, aqui encontraras toda la informacion https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam
<JotaBendi_> excelente, a favoritos! :D
<JotaBendi_> Ahora mismo tengo un problema
<JotaBendi_> me aparece una marca de agua, "amd unsupported hardware" :S
<Andphe> JotaBendi_, intente con "controladores adicionales"
<Andphe> y active los controladores que tenga disponible
<JotaBendi_> pues yo creo que el problema esta en el driver grafico...
<JotaBendi_> y es privativo :S
<SergioMeneses> JotaBendi_, no te lo muestra el sistema?
<SergioMeneses> JotaBendi_, ve a Lugares > Sistema > Controladores adicionales como dice el amigo Andphe 
<JotaBendi_> pues no.. en Google me tropiezo en muchos lados de que es un bug de 10.10
<JotaBendi_> la version que instale es la 10.10, pues esa me la paso un amigo... pero ahora me aparece la actualizacion a la 11.04, es recomendable hacer la actualizacion o es mejor descargarlo antes?
<SergioMeneses> JotaBendi_, yo recomiendo siempre descargarla he instalarla desde cero
<SergioMeneses> pero puedes probar actualizando
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> si tienes tiempo y buena conexion a internet
<JotaBendi_> hmm si, creo que actualizare entonces :D
<JotaBendi_> el estimado es 2hrs y media
<SergioMeneses> JotaBendi_, paciencia xD
<Andphe> no tiene controladores actualizados en "controladores adicionales" ?
<JotaBendi_> no, esta limpio, solo veo que tengo dos drivers, el del wifi y el grafico
<JotaBendi_> Ubuntu me ha enseñado a ser paciente jaja en solos estos dos dias
<Andphe> que hardware es?
<JotaBendi_> hmm la verdad yo soy muy novato en esa parte, hay alguna forma de ver ese dato en el terminal?
<Andphe> lspci | grep -i vga
<JotaBendi_> Andphe, muchas gracias, ahorita te comento que me sale
<JotaBendi_> es que esta lloviendo y ahora no estoy en el portatil sino en otro pc de mesa xD
#ubuntu-co 2011-07-14
<Jotabendi> Hola
<Andphe> hola
<Jotabendi> Al fin jeje
<Jotabendi> oye, el comando no me sale :|
<Jotabendi> no me retorna nada
<Andphe> ?
<Jotabendi> sudo lspci | grep vga
<JotaBendi> :O, el problema de los colores
<JotaBendi> era de mozilla firefox
<JotaBendi> veia los colores invertidos, ahora en chrome no
<Andphe> JotaBendi, ahh
<Andphe> y lspci solo ?
<Andphe> en el listado no sale la tarjeta ?
<ceronman> hey kuadrosx!
<kuadrosx> ceronman: o/
<kuadrosx> ceronman: defendiendo mono? :)
<ceronman> kuadrosx: mandé un mensaje a la lista, pero no sé si lo aprovaron o no
<ceronman> aprobaron* :$
<kuadrosx> dos de hecho
<ceronman> ahh qué bien
<ceronman> me pregunto sí todos los mensajes son moderados o hay un whitelist
<kuadrosx> y te contestaron :P
<kuadrosx> hay un whitelist
<kuadrosx> mejor dicho hay un blacklist
<ceronman> no vi la respuesta, que raro
<ceronman> dios mio entonces debo estar en el blacklist, ¿por qué? soy lo menos troll que hay :P
<kuadrosx> Por ahora, hay que decir que Java es GPL, y desde hace varios años
<kuadrosx> http://www.fsf.org/news/fsf-welcomes-gpl-java.html
<kuadrosx> Y que un fork de Tomboy salió en C++ y está ganando mucho terrreno
<kuadrosx> http://lwn.net/Articles/331187/
<kuadrosx> lol
<kuadrosx> ceronman: ni idea ahora que se conecte alguno de los admins les digo a ver si te sacan de ahi :P
<ceronman> kuadrosx: no, eso no fue respuesta a mi fue, fue respuesta a tu correo
<kuadrosx> ceronman: a okay :P
<kuadrosx> :| pero como va a salir con eso
<kuadrosx> mono tambien es gpl no?
<kuadrosx> xD
<ceronman> no, mono es MIT X11
<kuadrosx> igual :P
<ceronman> kuadrosx: sí, hace años tuve una discusión con ese man en la lista
<kuadrosx> mejor aun que sea MIT :)
<ceronman> y no pienso repetirla
<kuadrosx> igual como dije el problema son las patentes
<kuadrosx> mono esta un poco mas cubierto por ese lado
<ceronman> Sí, las patentes apestan
<SergioMeneses> buenas....
#ubuntu-co 2011-07-15
<cesArgOmez> Andphe estas por aqui ??
<Andphe> bien y vos?
<cesArgOmez> bn :P
<cesArgOmez> Andphe tu estas liderando el proyecto de Software Colombiano en Ubuntu aun ?
<Andphe> pues en realidad no lidero ni he liderado nada xD
<Andphe> es solo una idea de proyecto 
<Andphe> que no esta ni aprobado
<Andphe> ni se ha propuesto para aprobar
<Andphe> es una idea
<Andphe> :)
<Andphe> por ?
<cesArgOmez> pues esque tenia unas preguntas sobre eso 
<Andphe> pregunte
<Andphe> cesArgOmez, ↑↑
<cesArgOmez> no pues parce basicamente es solo una, que tanto conocimiento abria que tener para poder participar en el proyecto ?
<Andphe> bueno, basicamente leer y escribir
<Andphe> xD
<Andphe> porque hay muchas cosas que no necesitan conocimientos avanzados
<Andphe> como buscar apps candidatas
<Andphe> probarlas
<Andphe> reportar errores
<Andphe> con el tiempo y practica se va a adquiriendo el resto
<cesArgOmez> uy que bien :P, osea puedo participar ?
<cesArgOmez> en caso de que se apruebe claro esta:P
<Andphe> claro
<Andphe> aunque la verdad es que yo no soy como amigo de presentar el proyecto sin nada hecho
<Andphe> yo prefiriria trabajar en algo, ganar algo de experiencia, adaptarse al trabajo que eso implica
<Andphe> ver si somos capaces
<Andphe> y luego si a la burocracia de que lo aprueben
<Andphe> pa que sea un proyecto de u-co
<cesArgOmez> si entiendo, y comparto la opinion, pues Andphe si de algo sirve o sirvo para la idea pues puedes contar comigo :)
<Andphe> ok, que bueno
<Andphe> pues seria encontrar una victima
<Andphe> err .. digo una app
<Andphe> que le sirva a la gente
<Andphe> y que sea colombiana
<cesArgOmez> xD
<cesArgOmez> de lo que sea?
<Andphe> pues si
<Andphe> tiene alguna en mente ?
<cesArgOmez> pues no precisamente solo que he visto unas apps colombianas en un post tal vez algo de eso sirva no ?
<Andphe> avelo
<cesArgOmez> http://www.enter.co/software/estas-son-las-apps-mas-populares-de-colombia-en-la-app-store/
<Andphe> pero esas ...
<Andphe> .... son pa mobiles
<Andphe> no pa instalar en el ubuntu
<cesArgOmez> por eso pregunte que si de lo que sea xD!
<Andphe> jajaja
<Andphe> mi candidato mas fuerte hasta el momento es este http://developer.berlios.de/projects/e-maku/
<cesArgOmez> wow interesante
<cesArgOmez> osea como candidato mas fuerte seria trabajar en ese y pasarlo para que el proyecto ya tenga algo creado ?
<Andphe> aja
<Andphe> que solo sea apt-get install emaku y juaz
<Andphe> un ERP colombiano instalado
<cesArgOmez> y ya estas trabajando en eso o hasta ahora va solo la idea ?
<Andphe> bueno de eso adelante hablar con los desarrolladores
<Andphe> les gusto la idea
<Andphe> aunque el proyecto esta ahora muerto <?>
<Andphe> tengo que volver al tema, porque eso fue hace rato
<cesArgOmez> claro, a mi si me gusta la idea y mucho, por eso quiero participar, aunque la verdad no soy un experto en ese tema, primero tendria que aprender muchas cosas 
<Andphe> lo primero es encontrar una app, 
<Andphe> averiguar la licencia
<Andphe> las dependencias
<Andphe> y la licencia de las dependencias
<Andphe> hay que averiguar como versionana
<Andphe> versionan
<Andphe> osea cada cuanto sacan una version
<Andphe> y que significa la numeracion
<Andphe> etc
<Andphe> saber si al dueño de la app le gusta la idea
<cesArgOmez> pues esa sirve es GLP 
<tkw-one> clouns
<Andphe> ?
<cesArgOmez> eh ?
<Andphe> xD
<cesArgOmez> no conozco el significado de esa palabra 
<cesArgOmez> en fin, esa puede servir para revivir el proyecto no ?
<Andphe> si asi es
<cesArgOmez> y tu ya hablaste con los manes para mostrarles la idea a ver si les parece ?
<tkw-one> clowns
<Andphe> nos dijeron payasos <?>
<Andphe> cesArgOmez, si yo hable con uno de ellos
<Andphe> lo que paso es que ellos eran una empresa pastusa
<Andphe> hicieron el software
<Andphe> y luego como que se separaron
<Andphe> entonces el software quedo ahi 
<Andphe> uno de ellos como que siguio un desarrollo aparte
<cesArgOmez> si nos dijeron payasos creo, pero despues de saber como se escribia xD!
<Andphe> haria falta saber si lo que hay en ese repo
<Andphe> es suficiente para correr el software
<Andphe> y si a los usuarios normales les sirve
<Andphe> porque si por ejemplo esta incompleto
<Andphe> pues no hacemos nada
<Andphe> yo puedo ubicar al man y seguirle preguntando
<cesArgOmez> si claro, pues seria mirar si lo que hay es suficiente y como dejaron el software ahi pues no creo que les moleste la idea que lo implementemos 
<Andphe> o buscar otra app
<Andphe> igual podes ir practicando con otros paquetes
<Andphe> aprender a corregirlos
<Andphe> o a actualizarlos
<Andphe> crear un paquete desde 0 puede ser algo para aprender al final
<Andphe> si por ejemplo a ud le gusta alguna app sencilla
<Andphe> que vea que tiene un bug
<Andphe> o que esta desactualizada
<Andphe> entonces me avisa y practicamos con esa
<cesArgOmez> si, eso me ayuda a ganar tiempo mientras se logra la aprobación 
<cesArgOmez> si exelente esa idea :P
<cesArgOmez> desde mañana me pongo en esas !
<tkw-one> my english is fenomenal.... ho ho ho ho
<cesArgOmez> lmao!
<Andphe> jajaja
<kuadrosx> Andphe: que hablan?
<Andphe> ahora rato vi dizque "aplicatión"
<cesArgOmez> xD!
<Andphe> kuadrosx, del proyecto de empaquetamiendo
<kuadrosx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glAHAj3wTZw xD
<kuadrosx> xD
<kuadrosx> Andphe: aaah okay
<cesArgOmez> Kuadrosx: jajajajajjajajaja buenisimo el video xD!
<Andphe> kuadrosx, alguna idea?
<kuadrosx> para empaquetar?
<Andphe> si, apps colombianas
<kuadrosx> Andphe: tupi
<kuadrosx> xD
<kuadrosx> eso debe ser puro karmik koala
<Andphe> ya tienen paquete
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<Andphe> no sabia que estabamos en la UDW
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, los dias que participo los posteo por ttwitter
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, aunq vos me decis spam :S
<Andphe> je
<Andphe> quiero dar una charlita
<Andphe> en estos dias la hacemos asi de care pastel
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, como asi?
<Andphe> que ?
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, que queres dar una charla?
<SergioMeneses> estas bien?
<Andphe> LOL
<Andphe> yo doy charlas como asi
<Andphe> ni que nunca hubiera dado una
<Andphe> :P
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, jaja claro :d sino q ud es todo antichevere! yo lo he invitado a las internacionales y siempre dice q no
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> pero esta buena la idea sabe :D
<Andphe> a cuales internacionales ?
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu open week, ubuntu user days
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, ↑↑↑
<Andphe> ahh no pero que pereza eso
<Andphe> yo digo pa la gente de u-co
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, jajaja
<Andphe> asi mas informal
<SergioMeneses> oks oks
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, eso es informal ;) pero la idea es buena! es mas el kdrsx se animo con el hermano y vos nada... asi q me parece excelente tu idea
<Andphe> pero es que kdrsx y el hermano son de farandula
<Andphe> les gusta esos eventos asi internachional
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, vale.. para esta ubuntu global jam hacemos algo aqui a nivel nacional bien chevere :D
<Andphe> cuando es ?
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, no hay fechas todavia... no acoses xD pero es un par de semanas antes del lanzamiento de la distro, usualmente
<Andphe> octubre
<Andphe> estamos en julio
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> mas o menos
<SergioMeneses> muy lejos?
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, ?
<SergioMeneses> o estas qu expones?
<Andphe> jaja
<Andphe> pero no he organizado nada
<Andphe> llegara octubre y no tengo nada
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, fresco...
<SergioMeneses> deje miro fechas y hablo con la gente de Classroom y miramos que hacer
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<SergioMeneses> Andphe,  pero no pierda la iniciativa... 
<SergioMeneses> :D
<Andphe> no, no hable con nadie
<Andphe> no me embale llae
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, jajaja fresco es para conseguir fechas
<SergioMeneses> no para vincularlo ni nada
<Andphe> xD
<Andphe> la charla sera "Empaquetado 101 -1 "
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, y como vas con lo de empaquetamiento?
<Andphe> bien, ahi actualizo cositas
<Andphe> sino que eso quita mucho tiempo
<Andphe> porque uno cree que corrije algo
<Andphe> y tiene que esperar un rato pa ver si funciona
<Andphe> si no funciona
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, si.. usan para todo un configuración rara con cron creo
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, hay ppa nuevo de gwibber https://launchpad.net/gwibber/3.2/3.1.2
<Andphe> ahh pero ese gwibber bota muchos recursos
<Andphe> eso crece y crece y crece
<Andphe> y es muy inestable
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, mirar a ver
<SergioMeneses> si de momento la anterior comia recursos como loco
<SergioMeneses> vamos a ver esta
#ubuntu-co 2011-07-17
<Andphe> http://ubuntuguide.net/install-vdrift-ogre-stunt-rally-game-in-ubuntu-from-ppa
<duende> hola alguien sabe como hago para depurar un codigo c++ con emacs ???
#ubuntu-co 2012-07-09
<novato> Bunas tardes
<novato> Alguien me pueden ayudar  instalar noip
<novato> ya vengo voy a reiniciar
#ubuntu-co 2012-07-12
<LeoNet>  Hola, gracias por estar ahi, quisera saber como puedo descargar y o quemar un dvd de ubuntu, pues la version cd, queda muy estrecha en un cd de 700mb.. tks
<knois> hola
<knois> estoy en Cali como hago parte de ubuntu-co???
#ubuntu-co 2012-07-15
<braybaut_> buenas nohces
<braybaut_> buenas noches
<braybaut_> tardes
#ubuntu-co 2013-07-09
<bartoc3> Hola don SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> bartoc3, saludos
<JoseLuisC> A uno no lo saludan
<JoseLuisC> Por negro
<bartoc3> Jejej ando muy perdido...xd estas vacaciones me tinen loco...xd
<bartoc3> Que tal el otro...xd JoseLuisC xd
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, lol
<SergioMeneses> bartoc3, menos mal son vacaciones... a mi es el trabajo
<bartoc3> Jejejej no mano casi 2 años sin vacas ya son necesario...
<JoseLuisC> Le gustan las vacas ?
<JoseLuisC> Costeño?
<SergioMeneses> o0
<bartoc3> Jajaj  q hp troll....xd
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> bartoc3, tomala suave
<JoseLuisC> Mero grosero xD
<SergioMeneses> ok me desconecto
#ubuntu-co 2013-07-11
<rafaelcortes> buen día, quiero instalar ubuntu en mi maquina Hp touch smart 600 1120la, y una impresora epson l355, me podrian ayudar confirmando sila opcion touch funciona correctamente
#ubuntu-co 2013-07-12
<diego6142> buenas noches tengo la siguente duda como hago para crackear un programa en wine
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, pattoin1 morning!
#ubuntu-co 2013-07-14
<jose1> hola nesesito ayuda para ubuntu lo acabo de instalar y no se que hacer no me coje la camara web el sonido no lo reconocose entre otras cosas 
<jose1> mas que todo el sonido me boy a configuraciones y aparece auricular virtual los bafles no suenan y solo me suena una bosina del auricular
<jose1> bueno tenas mejor me quedo con windows
<jose1> aca ni dan respuesta
<jose1> hola nesesito ayuda
<asnos> lol, no me fije
<ronald_> amigos buenas 
<ronald_> yo tengo una pregunta quiero pasarme a ubuntu
<ronald_> pero me da miedo de perder la informacion que tengo en una particion
<ronald_> mi pregunta es si yo al instalar ubuntu se borraria toda esa informacion?
<brandon> hola
<brandon> que eventos se realizaran en barranquilla?
<Guest73891> que eventos se realizaran en barranquilla?
#ubuntu-co 2014-07-08
<Ubuntero|31290> hola
<Ubuntero|31290> alguien en linea_
<Ubuntero|31290> ?
#ubuntu-co 2015-07-06
<Torre> Hola Gente es Que Soy Algo Nuevo Con con el tema De ubunto Y tengo Un problemita con la red inalambrica
<Torre> al guno me podria Dar una alludita porfa
#ubuntu-co 2018-07-13
<Asserculk> h
